# Tutorial : Create Simple/Funky Wallpaper with Gimp.



## Dark Star (Apr 10, 2008)

Check this *www.techenclave.com/guides-and-tutorials/tutorial-create-simple-funky-wallpaper-gimp-108968.html

Bot posting the tutorial as I am stuck by forum limits |::::


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks for sharing it with us


----------

